# aba turbo cabriolet



## swiftlocc (Apr 21, 2011)

This is my 86 cabriolet, I'm tired of the old 16v that I swapped in it about a year ago. Here's a build thread of my aba build 

build list:
-aluminum valver cover

-aeg head-260 tt cam

-aeg pistons 

-obd2 block 

-obd1 crank/rods

-obd2 wiring swap

-020 trans

-vw tdi manifold

-kkk k24 turbo

-bosch green top 42lb injectors

-bbm fuel rail/bbm fpr

-forge 007p dv

-vr6 throttle body

-vr6 maf housing

-new piston rings

-new main/rod bearings

-new water pump-

-new oil pimp

-mk3 ignition switch/housing/lock

-oil cooler

-oil catch can











































































































































































































forge 007p diverter valve


























vr6 tb on homemade intake

















tapped oil pan









greased lifters and cam


----------



## Mr.loops (May 27, 2010)

*Good luck with the build *

Will that 020 be able to handle 300 whp?


----------



## swiftlocc (Apr 21, 2011)

i hope but i dont think so:banghead: what are you guys using for tranny?


----------



## Mr.loops (May 27, 2010)

swiftlocc said:


> i hope but i dont think so:banghead: what are you guys using for tranny?


I've seen peeps using 02J's and 02M's. Using the following will require some mods


----------



## swiftlocc (Apr 21, 2011)

hmm im thinking about using the 02a g60 trans


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

That setup will not get you to 300whp if I read what you typed correctly. 200whp is a definte possibility and with that size turbo you will see boost very early in the RPM range. Expect that setup to be quick around town and very responsive, especially in that shell. 300 whp takes more work, more turbo... Good luck with your project.:thumbup:


----------



## swiftlocc (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Shadowman2 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Nice*

where in the world did u locate that manifold and is there a part#. pm very interested


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

Why would you swap the 16v for a 8v ??!? 

16v has a MUCH higher power band, more power out of the box, and flows so much better. Take that aba block and put that 16v head on it!


----------



## swiftlocc (Apr 21, 2011)

**** a 16v, this motor will be right up there with 16vt's


----------



## swiftlocc (Apr 21, 2011)

and im 18 and can pocket almost everything i need from the local junkyard. theres like 14 aba's out there. i hardly see 16vs


----------



## WtErKeWlEdUbbEr (Jun 20, 2005)

SirSpectre said:


> Why would you swap the 16v for a 8v ??!?
> 
> 16v has a MUCH higher power band, more power out of the box, and flows so much better. Take that aba block and put that 16v head on it!


I'm gonna have to agree. Put the 16v head on the 8v. This will lower your compression ratio so you can run more boost. It will also be easier to achieve your 300 whp goal with mostly junkyard parts. Keep the 8v dizzy and block off the 16v dizzy location and run a low profile dizzy cap.


----------



## swiftlocc (Apr 21, 2011)

can i use mk4 8v pistons with the 16v head


----------



## WtErKeWlEdUbbEr (Jun 20, 2005)

swiftlocc said:


> can i use mk4 8v pistons with the 16v head


I don't see why not since you have them in the ABA block right now and they have a nice dish in them.


----------



## swiftlocc (Apr 21, 2011)

is there any way i can check, 

im just thinking out loud here but what if i bolted the 16v head down with the timing belt off, then i turn the crank around and see if pistons hit the valves?


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

Pistons wont hit the valves, but you want to make sure the stem height and the valve seat are the same size. They look the same, but I'm not sure they can be used.


----------



## swiftlocc (Apr 21, 2011)

im just going to use the mk4 head i have


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

WtErKeWlEdUbbEr said:


> I'm gonna have to agree. Put the 16v head on the 8v. This will lower your compression ratio so you can run more boost. It will also be easier to achieve your 300 whp goal with mostly junkyard parts.* Keep the 8v dizzy and block off the 16v dizzy location and run a low profile dizzy cap.*


CANT do that.. the 16v IM shaft is NOT 1:1 with the crank..

to run the 16v head, you need the 16v IM shaft sprocket, and crank sprocket as well..

the stock 16v IM shaft sprocket is MUCH smaller than the cam sprocket, and it needs to be the same size..

its basically impossible to just dump a dizzy in the block of a 16v and make it run..

thats why you see 16vs with the dizzy in the head, because the cam is the only thing that stays phased to the cam..

16v head on an ABA block would be MUCH BETTER than the 8v head on it now..

16v head flows almost twice as much in stock form..


----------



## swiftlocc (Apr 21, 2011)

heres the 16v head i have , 0 miles on head!


----------



## swiftlocc (Apr 21, 2011)

picked up a mk4 aluminum valve cover today at the junkyard for 9.00


----------



## swiftlocc (Apr 21, 2011)

mexi poke my 86 and 81 rabbit









some old pictures































:wave:


----------



## swiftlocc (Apr 21, 2011)

update


----------



## swiftlocc (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

swiftlocc, your inbox is full.

Great build! What was the most PSI you were able to push out of that K24 turbo? I'm switching my G60 to an ABA head with a K24, and I'm hoping I can still somehow squeak 15psi out of it? How did it work out for you?

Thanks, Joe


----------

